# Looking for friday morning



## JoeRocket (Nov 24, 2012)

Could use some help Friday/tomorrow morning. Will launch dickinson and 146 or texas city dike. Let me know if your interested. Not dead set on spots. 21' nautic star


----------



## JoeRocket (Nov 24, 2012)

How about any Friday morning. That's the hardest time for me to find someone to help on the boat. Seems most people work fridays


----------



## Charlie B (Dec 24, 2015)

JoeRocket said:


> How about any Friday morning. That's the hardest time for me to find someone to help on the boat. Seems most people work fridays


 Question , on a trip like this what would be my onboard duties? I'm Retired so any day most likely I could do it.I'm not a young man and I would have little experience. The last time I fished in the bay or offshore was over 20 years ago. I have shrimped one day a long time ago in Chocolate, I have fishe all the bays south of I-45. I have fished for snapper and grouper from offshore rigs 26 years ago. I can fillet a fish and follow orders well. Just give a light summery . I will let you know, The bad news I have a busted shoulder and I cant do any thing for at least 2 months. Thanks Charlie B.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I would go but the weather doesn't look good!


----------

